# Llyn Fawr Tunnel.



## Engineer (Jun 15, 2008)

Some new and old pics of a water supply tunnel feeding the Rhondda Valley, constructed about 1913 by enlargeing a natural lake and tunneling through the Rhigos mountain ridge.
The tunnel has subsided and there is a pump that keeps the central section dry, (sometimes).
Length about 1.25 miles.

South entrance.






North entrance.










Reservoir discharge.









Steps down from north entrance.




Looking down steps.




Pump.




Pump starter.




Overflow tunnel.





Sorry about the pic size, will try harder next post.


----------



## ashless (Jun 15, 2008)

Alright! 
Nice pics mate, I love the Welsh dams and reservoirs. Visited Craig-goch reservoir and Caban-coch last year, very photo-able but I don't think my other half would of appreciated me wandering off for an explore!


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 15, 2008)

Impressive bit of engineering that. Looks like a few old film photographs amongst that lot too.


----------



## Urban Mole (Jun 15, 2008)

I was gonna say the same BL, looks like some scanned photos there.
Didnt you actually get in there yourself?
Doesnt look like theres much stopping you....get in there....


----------



## Engineer (Jun 15, 2008)

*Llyn Fawr Tunnel*



Urban Mole said:


> I was gonna say the same BL, looks like some scanned photos there.
> Didnt you actually get in there yourself?
> Doesnt look like theres much stopping you....get in there....



Been there, done it, 1985ish, first trip water 4 feet deep for about 500 yards, no pics, the scans are from pics on the second entry.
The digital pics are from a recce in November 2007, all new pics when I get some time.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 16, 2008)

Very interesting construction. Love the photo of the reservoir discharge and look forward to seeing more about the site. Good report.


----------



## Urban Mole (Jun 17, 2008)

Ah ok, having the key is cheating 




Engineer said:


>



Is this you, "back in the day" ?


----------



## Engineer (Jun 18, 2008)

*Llyn Fawr.*

Nope, not me, an ugly mate.
No key required at the time.


----------



## King Al (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice pics, looks like a beautiful end of the country. Would love to have a stroll in there!


----------



## Engineer (Jun 18, 2008)

*Llyn Fawr.*

Thanks for the comments, a few more pics of the general area. 

Dam overlow.




Small waterfall.




General scenery..




More scenery.




Nameplate on weir.


----------



## sinnerman (Jun 23, 2008)

Is this the Tunnel that runs from the Old Mardy Colliery site to the lakes above Tower.


----------



## Engineer (Jun 25, 2008)

sinnerman said:


> Is this the Tunnel that runs from the Old Mardy Colliery site to the lakes above Tower.



Yep, thats the one.


----------



## Engineer (Dec 24, 2008)

Update, found a slide from the 70's, shows one of the inlets to the pipe in the tunnel, two more still below water level.


----------

